# V-carve Issues



## whitleymw (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm having a heck of a time getting clean lines from my v carve bits. It seems like the bit is dull do to them splintering the wood but they are fairly new Amana bits. As you can see in the pictures it would take me a decade to sand.

From the pictures can you tell if my bits are dull or is my rpm's to high. I really don't know what my rpms do to its a bosch router.
Any advise and help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow that's pretty rough, what's your feedrate?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

N/a ... are you hogging out all w/ the V-bit?
You'll definitely dull the bit.
Hogout w/ 1/8~1/4" then go around perimeter with the vbit.
Provided you're on the same depth. You'll have less but wider tool path
and have it sanded within the day.

At first it looks like HDU.

_Stay tuned more to come..._


----------



## whitleymw (Dec 30, 2018)

I will give that a try thanks for the reply


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum @whitleymw ! When you get a minute complete your profile with first name so it clears the N/a in the side panel. You can also add your location.

I cut things like that with a 90° or 60° bit and take two or three passes with the last one being about 0.005" lower than the one before it. That seems to clean out the fuzz sufficiently.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

David, do you slow your feed rate on the last pass?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

This might be related to the wood you are using for your project. Some woods will leave a lot of areas like this to clean up, others will cut so clean you won't have much cleanup or sanding.

Softer woods tend to tear and leave fuzzies you need to deal with while harder woods cut more cleanly. Also if the wood has a higher moisture content you will get more fuzzy areas that need cleaning.

When using softer woods you can set up your toolpaths to cut close to the lines then make a final pass to help clean up the fuzzies depending how bad they are like David suggests.

Also like Ronnie says you can get cleaner pockets if you use a larger tool to clear the majority of the waste.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> David, do you slow your feed rate on the last pass?


Rarely. If it is still fuzzy after dropping 0.005" then I'll make some changes but 90% of what I cut is Walnut and the rest is a blend of Maple, Cherry, Sapele and about 0.1% Pine. So 'fuzzy' doesn't really factor in with those woods but I do see it in some cross grain directions occasionally. I have found that dropping Z height zero by a few thousandths will clean up the fuzz quite nicely.

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Skip the Dish Bowl bit, thats good for bowls
or bottoms of boxes etc. Good for hogout w/ bit width allowance.
There are some bits out there that have a small
radius instead of sharp tips. Usually, .01~.04 give or take.
Meeting an angled side w/ rounded bit could be tricky, dunno.

Me honestly, I have not cut soft/hard wood yet.
I'm still gettin me shop org'd.


----------



## htasker (Aug 17, 2012)

I was having a terrible time using a (newish) 90 degree V bit until I watched this video youtube.com/watch?v=NugdOnwnnPY[
My 87 degree setting solved most of my problems.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Rock Chalk, Whitleymw!


----------

